

Google Logo on Search Page - Gandhi's Birthday - flashgordon
http://www.google.com.au/

======
vamsee
That is truly a nice tribute. For those who aren't very familiar with the
topic, the background is made up of 'Khadi', a handspun fabric that holds
great symbolism for Gandhi's ideals and his ahimsa (non-violence) movement.
And the letters are done in Indigo (color dye), one of India's most prominent
exports during the colonial era.

------
jacquesm
Somehow I feel that to turn the G of google into the head of Gandhi is
somewhat disrespectful (but I can't tell you why), but it's nice of them to
commemorate him.

~~~
chaosmachine
Reminds me of Apple's Think Different ad:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX9GTUMh490>

